# Javascript Objekte übergeben



## Sanix (14. Jun 2005)

Kann ich ein JavaScript Objekt auf die nächste Seite übergeben?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Jun 2005)

hmmm...mit firefox kannst du objekte erzeugen



```
function MeinObjekt(var a, var b, var c){
   tu was..
}

var x = new MeinObjekt("a", "b", "c");
```

Und die müsstest du eigentlich auch weitergeben können...


----------



## Sanix (14. Jun 2005)

Also ich erstelle es auf der Seite a.jsp und rufe nachher die b.jsp auf.   Wie muss ich das machen, dass es übergeben wird? Einfach in der url? Geht der Inhalt dann nicht verloren?


----------



## bambi (21. Jun 2005)

Meinst Du jetzt Java (in .jsp) oder JavaScript (in .html)???

[edit: Oooops, da steht ja JavaScript. War nur wg des .jsp verwirrt - sorry...]


----------



## DP (21. Jun 2005)

als url-parameter sollten die weder/noch verloren gehen...


----------

